# Wenn Jemand mehr als 100% im job geben will...



## DER SCHWERE (16 Feb. 2013)

Gebt Ihr mehr als 100% ?

Kennt ihr auch Typen die immer behaupten sie würden am Arbeitsplatz "mehr als 100 Prozent" geben.

Denn rein mathematisch und physisch ist es nicht möglich, mehr als eine volle Leistung zu geben, die ja 100 Prozent bedeutet.
Wenn man das ganze mal mathematisch angeht, kommt man aber zu einem erstaunlichen Ergebnis:

Geben wir den Buchstaben des deutschen Alphabets Zahlen
in ihrer richtigen Reihenfolge, so ergeben sich für den
Buchstaben A = 1, B = 2, C = 3 usw. bis Z = 26.
Das sieht dann in Reihe so aus:
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
21 22 23 24 25 26

Setzen wir nun die unter Kollegen und Vorgesetzen gern
genutzten einfachen Worte in Zahlen um und addieren
diese, dann kommen wir zu folgenden prozentualen Arbeitsleistungen:

A - R - B - E - I - T - E - N
1 + 18 + 2 + 5 + 9 + 20 + 5 + 14 = 74 %
Erstaunlich, nicht wahr? Allein nur Arbeiten reicht also nicht aus!

W- I - S - S - E - N
23 + 9 + 19 + 19 + 5 + 14 = 79 %
Auch Wissen allein scheint nicht auszureichen, um mehr als 100 Prozent zu geben.

H - A - L - T - U - N - G
8 + 1 + 12 + 20 + 21 + 14 + 7 = 83 %
Die Haltung zur Arbeit hat da schon deutlich mehr Punkte
vorzuweisen, doch auch sie reicht nicht aus, um das Alibi für
weniger Arbeit zu erschaffen.

Und hier haben wir sie, die wahre Bedeutung dessen, was es
bedeutet, mehr als 100 Prozent zu geben:

S - C - H - L - E - I - M - E - N
19 + 3 + 8 + 12 + 5 + 9 + 20 + 5 + 21 = 102 Prozent
Wobei das nun doch noch getoppt werden kann, nämlich
von den Kollegen, die es auf knapp 130 Prozent "Arbeitsleistung" schaffen:

A - R - S - C - H - K - R - I - E - C - H - E - N
1 + 18 + 19 + 3 + 8 + 11 + 18 + 9 + 5 + 3 + 8 + 5 + 21 = 129 Prozent

In der nächsten Besprechung könnt Ihr Euch also nun entspannt zurücklehnen und Euch eins Grinsen, wenn der Kollege neben Euch wieder einmal über seine "mehr als 100 Prozent geben" spricht. Ihr wisst nun, was er damit meint...^^​


----------



## krawutz (17 Feb. 2013)

Ist es nicht grässlich, dass MOBBEN gerade mal 51 % bringt ?


----------



## dörty (17 Feb. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ist es nicht grässlich, dass MOBBEN gerade mal 51 % bringt ?



Deswegen sind beim Mobbing meist immer 2 Personen tätig.


----------



## bubua4b5 (17 Feb. 2013)

endlich weiß ich wie man weiterkommt!


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Feb. 2013)

zu viel Arbeit das zu lesen

einfach Nichts-Tun, und die anderen arbeiten lassen, so kommt man auch auf 100 %


----------



## comatron (18 Feb. 2013)

dörty schrieb:


> Deswegen sind beim Mobbing meist immer 2 Personen tätig.



Und da sind's auch schon wieder über 100 !


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2013)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2013)

Wohl wahre Worte. Danke für die Hinweise.


----------

